# Welding Tutorial Video



## مهندس عربي مهندس (11 مارس 2012)

Welding Tutorial Videos, 6GB
1. Arc
2. Arc Welding DVD 1
3. Arc Welding DVD 2
4. Car body welding
5. Gas metal arc welding
6. HTP Welcome to TIG Welding
7. Oxy-acetylene welding
8. Oxy-acetylene torch cutting
9. TIG Welding Basics
+
Haynes Techbook Welding Manual - ebook
Jeffersons Welding Encyclopedia - ebook​ 

*ملحوظة هامة:*​ 
*for all next downloads*
*Use 7Zip or HJSplit & WinZip. DO NOT USE WINRAR will decompress the files as they are = http://7-zip.org*
*HJSplit will create a single file = http://freebyte.com/hjsplit*​ 


*كلمة المرور لفك ضغط الملفات: mangulica*​ 


Arc 
http://rapidshare.com/files/232053268/Arc.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232098309/Arc.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232213415/Arc.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232259212/Arc.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232807841/Arc.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232908036/Arc.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232976356/Arc.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232763751/Arc.part8.rar​ 
Arc Welding DVD one​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233436609/ArcWelding1DVD.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233480975/ArcWelding1DVD.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233521415/ArcWelding1DVD.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233572300/ArcWelding1DVD.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233636272/ArcWelding1DVD.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233699524/ArcWelding1DVD.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233763072/ArcWelding1DVD.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233824868/ArcWelding1DVD.part8.rar​ 
Arc Welding DVD Two​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233835267/ArcWelding2DVD.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233870749/ArcWelding2DVD.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233903857/ArcWelding2DVD.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233944596/ArcWelding2DVD.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234014480/ArcWelding2DVD.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234083183/ArcWelding2DVD.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234141704/ArcWelding2DVD.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234183218/ArcWelding2DVD.part8.rar​ 
GMAW​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234189168/gmaw.mpg.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234225423/gmaw.mpg.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234254784/gmaw.mpg.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234291718/gmaw.mpg.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234349079/gmaw.mpg.part5.rar​ 
TIG​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233042480/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233091160/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233130725/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233176120/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233228606/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233289223/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233359825/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233423897/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part8.rar​ 
OA cutting ​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231693327/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231810045/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231884460/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231935277/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232011680/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part5.rar​ 
OA Welding​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231458807/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231500399/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231535201/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231561603/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231601261/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231648491/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part6.rar​ 
TIG​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231189547/TIG_Welding_Basics.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231226898/TIG_Welding_Basics.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231266018/TIG_Welding_Basics.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231321781/TIG_Welding_Basics.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231372390/TIG_Welding_Basics.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/231418237/TIG_Welding_Basics.part6.rar​ 
Car Body Welding​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234470066/Welding_Car_Body.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234532033/Welding_Car_Body.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234587475/Welding_Car_Body.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234617213/Welding_Car_Body.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234651169/Welding_Car_Body.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234696387/Welding_Car_Body.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234766651/Welding_Car_Body.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234878732/Welding_Car_Body.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234937243/Welding_Car_Body.part09.rar​ 
Jefferson
http://rapidshare.com/files/234403846/Jefferson_s_and_Haynes.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/234461193/Jefferson_s_and_Haynes.part2.rar​ 

المشاركة مقتبسة من:
http://www.thetravellersrest.com/smf/index.php?topic=26338.0​ 
نسألكم الدعاء مع الشكر ​


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## nadmondo (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط مش شغالة..........ممكن اعادة الرفع........وشكرا


----------



## engineer (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

